# Can anyone recommend a good place to buy Riesling Vines from?



## NewOrleans (Apr 3, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good place to buy Riesling Vines from?

Double A just sold out and I was going to buy from them.

Any good direction would be appreciated!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 3, 2013)

Try Grafted Grapevine also here in NY. Never mind they are sold out also................ but keep them in mind. Eric will take care of you in the future.


----------



## NewOrleans (Apr 3, 2013)

thanks! looks like I will have to wait a year for Riesling but I will get some vidal blanc and Traminette in

if anyone else knows where to find some Riesling, I'd really appreciate the advice!


----------



## saramc (Apr 5, 2013)

Try this source, http://wiemer.com/nursery/retail-vines/


----------



## NewOrleans (Apr 6, 2013)

saramc said:


> Try this source, http://wiemer.com/nursery/retail-vines/



Thanks, Sarmac! I will be contacting them Monday. You may have saved me a year wait!


----------



## saramc (Apr 7, 2013)

NewOrleans said:


> Thanks, Sarmac! I will be contacting them Monday. You may have saved me a year wait!



Have you called Double A and asked to be put on a waiting list? They may have people cancel an order.


----------



## NewOrleans (Apr 8, 2013)

when I have talked with Sue, she assured me they were completely out. I have also heard from a winemaker friend that weimer is out as well (that could explain why they have not called back)


So I am still looking everyone! any leads are greatly appreciated as the planting window is here and will close within the next month


----------



## saramc (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe you can find something here: http://ngr.ucdavis.edu/varietyview.cfm?varietynum=3238

Check vintagenurseries.com

How many do you need?


----------



## NewOrleans (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks so much for the lead. I only need 18 for now 

I will post where and when I find them. So if there is no post, I am still looking


----------



## NewOrleans (Apr 10, 2013)

I found some riesling in California and in upstate NY (small roots) thanks for the help!


----------

